

Ask YC: why should I not switch from Google search? - ideas101

I have experienced so many times that I get desired results by searching on Yahoo than Google, this is not recently but from the time when Google was not so popular, it was hard for me to switch from Yahoo to Google and I still wonder why I shouldn't switch back to Yahoo?<p>Have you experienced the same and do you have any compelling reason to only use Google and nothing else?
======
icey
You lost me on this one... If you like Yahoo better, use Yahoo.

------
solost
If you locate what you want on Google then use it. If you don't find what you
want try another search engine. I find it hard to believe people consciously
ONLY use Google and don't go elsewhere if they cannot find what they are
looking for.

------
bigbang
Peer brand pressure? (lack of a better word). I liked Creative much better
than Ipod(really), but I did end up using ipod more often.

